# UPDATE! 2nd Annual "OldFart's" Vintage Bike Swap Meet & Show!



## oldfart36 (Jan 8, 2018)

*2nd Annual "OldFart's" Vintage Bike Swap Meet & Show!*

*


 *

*Great Addition This Year!
We are adding a Bike Show to the fun!
CASH To Winners!
$100-Peoples Choice!
$ 50-Best Original
$ 50-Best Restoration!
Come and joins us this year, it should be a good one!!!*

*Centrally located between K.C., Witchita, Springfield, etc.

FREE to all vendors, and FREE admission for the public

Located off Hwy 400, just East of Parsons, Ks. GPS (1808, 24000 Rd. Parsons Ks.)

For those who would like to come and setup/camp Friday night! No problem!
For the more comfort wanting folks, there are 3 Hotels within 1.5 miles.
Roadeway Inn and Suites 1807 Harding Dr. 620-421-6126
Best Western 101 Main, 620-423-0303
Please feel free to call with ANY questions!!! 1-620-820-9339!!*


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 8, 2018)

Some of the great sponsors again this year! Thanks to these guys, without them the wheels wouldn't get greased! If you would like to be a sponsor, please contact me!


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 9, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/events/201018037099998/


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 17, 2018)

While the main event is held in the front of our property, We've been busy again out back. Some more clearing, and fine tuning for the parking and "what ever" area. Wanted to make it more RV and trailer parking friendly. 1st pic is the finished lot we started last year, bigger, and smooth as a babies butt. 2nd picture is heading back behind that toward the pond. To show some scale, those 2 little dots in the 2nd pic, are metal chair backs.


----------



## Nashman (Feb 28, 2018)

Nice looking property. Hope it goes well. Cheers...


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 1, 2018)

Well, this one kinda floored me!
"Welcome To Labette County"
We are the main contents page for this years tourist, and general information guide! Very honored!


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 18, 2018)

*Great Addition This Year!
We are adding a Bike Show to the fun!
CASH To Winners!
$100-Peoples Choice!
$ 50-Best Original
$ 50-Best Restoration!
Come and joins us this year, it should be a good one!!!*

*Centrally located between K.C., Witchita, Springfield, etc.

FREE to all vendors, FREE bike entries in show, and FREE admission for the public

Located off Hwy 400, just East of Parsons, Ks. GPS (1808, 24000 Rd. Parsons Ks.)

For those who would like to come and setup/camp Friday night! No problem!
For the more comfort wanting folks, there are 3 Hotels within 1.5 miles.
Roadeway Inn and Suites 1807 Harding Dr. 620-421-6126
Best Western 101 Main, 620-423-0303
Please feel free to call with ANY questions!!! 1-620-820-9339!!*


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 25, 2018)

For those that want to party with us Friday night, and want to stay at the local motel, but don't want to drive the 1.5 miles! We will have the "Oldfart Taxi" available!!!!


----------



## oldfart36 (May 15, 2018)

We would like to welcome a new Sponsor to Oldfart's Vintage Bike Swap Meet and Show this year!
Tom Davis Chevrolet Has joined our event, and will have a few New Chevy Trucks on display! Great for haulin those ole bikes around!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 17, 2018)

Man you know how to gather the sponsors! Sure can relieve the expense part of putting on a show. I'm really looking forward to pics of this one. At 16+ hours one-way this is just a little too far for me! V/r Shawn


----------



## oldfart36 (May 17, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Man you know how to gather the sponsors! Sure can relieve the expense part of putting on a show. I'm really looking forward to pics of this one. At 16+ hours one-way this is just a little too far for me! V/r Shawn




Totally understand, but would still love to have you.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 18, 2018)

This weekend will come quick! Be there or be square!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 21, 2018)

CHECK these BIG boys out! Just some fun for the show winners! See ya Saturday!!


----------

